# Favorite grilling steak rub



## Greg Rempe (Jan 8, 2006)

ZBQ, a lot of people use Montreal grilling seasoning which you can get in the grocery store!

I use a combination of Season Salt and Sylvia's Sizzilin Hot Spice.  It is kinda hard to find the later ingredient but you can locate it on line!  same amounts of each...not too hot...don't be fooled by the name!


----------



## Finney (Jan 8, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> ZBQ, a lot of people use Montreal grilling seasoning which you can get in the grocery store!
> 
> I use a combination of Season Salt and *Sylvia's Sizzilin Hot Spice*.  It is kinda hard to find the later ingredient but you can locate it on line!  same amounts of each...not too hot...don't be fooled by the name!


Food Lion carries it.  At least the one I was in Friday did.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 9, 2006)

I have used Sylvia's Sizzling Hot Spice and Montreal Grilling Seasoning, But I just prefer salt and pepper most of the time.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 9, 2006)

For a good steak, all you need is Kosher salt and coarse fresh ground pepper!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 9, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> For a good steak, all you need is Kosher salt and coarse fresh ground pepper!



My God, how many people thought he was going to say, "All you need is a little Wolfe Rub."


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 9, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":395lzs05]For a good steak, all you need is Kosher salt and coarse fresh ground pepper!



My God, how many people thought he was going to say, "All you need is a little Wolfe Rub." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote:395lzs05]

Now Wolfe Rub is good on steak, but I like just plain S&P.


----------



## ddog27 (Jan 9, 2006)

I like Durkee Kansas City Steak Seasoning. You can pick some up at Walmart. Good stuff!


----------



## Gary in VA (Jan 9, 2006)

Dizzy Pig Cow lick steak rub... awwwesome.. but, it does have a little heat.  But Chris makes many other rubs that don't have so much heat also.

http://www.dizzypigbbq.com/


----------



## Finney (Jan 9, 2006)

Most of the time I use Tony Chachere's 'Extra Spice' and fresh ground pepper.  You can vary the amount of heat by how much Tony's you use.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 10, 2006)

I tried the new KC Masterpiece Steak seasoning with garlic on a sirloin last night.

Very nice.
The size of the rub was very fine ... like a powder.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 10, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I tried the new KC Masterpiece Steak seasoning with garlic on a sirloin last night.
> 
> Very nice.
> The size of the rub was very fine ... *like a powder*.



Should that have been like "Pig Powder"?  8-[


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 10, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Booooooooo hisssssssssssssss  :grin:


----------

